# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Đặc sản Thái Lan: Sầu riêng sấy khô, me ngọt không hạt, chuối phủ chocolate...

## dacsanthailan

Công ty TNHH Thương Mại Dịch Vụ và XNK TTC Việt Nam hiện là nhà nhập khẩu và phân phối các loại đặc sản Thái Lan, trái cây sấy khô, sấy dẻo tại Việt Nam
Các sản phẩm được công ty nhập khẩu về có đầy đủ giấy tờ VSATTP, công bố chất lượng....
Hiện chúng tôi đang có nhu cầu mở rộng thị trường nên cần tìm các NPP, các đại lý cấp 1, cấp 2 trên toàn quốc.


Sầu riêng sấy khô của hãng Thaiaochi:


Chuối phủ chocolate: 

Chuối có nhiều vị khác nhau cho các bạn lựa chọn như chuối phủ chocolate, caramen, hạnh nhân, coffee...

Me ngọt Thái Lan không hạt:







Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin liên hệ:
*Công ty TNHH Thương Mại Dịch Vụ và XNK TTC Việt Nam
Mr.Tuân 0904.617.818 hoặc Mrs Thủy: 0908.915.478
Địa chỉ: 124 C1 Vĩnh Hồ - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
101 E3 Thái Thịnh - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Website: rausachbamien.com*

----------

